# Shore Orchid Festival, NJ June 6-8



## RNCollins (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.silvaorchids.com/shore-orchid-fest.html

Just wondering if anyone is going... Our orchid society is going by bus...


----------



## Jayfar (Jun 2, 2014)

I want to go, but it's hard for a non-driver to get there from Philly. I'm hoping I'll find some group running a bus trip from here.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2014)

I will be going.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 3, 2014)

I will be there on Saturday!


----------



## Cheyenne (Jun 3, 2014)

I am about 90 percent sure ai will be there on Saturday too.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm going early tomorrow, AOS judging, Then I'll go to practice from there.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 6, 2014)

I was hoping that i'd be home and able to go, but i'm still stuck in virginia for the moment. .. though it will probably save me from spending more money on orchids


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I'm going early tomorrow, AOS judging, Then I'll go to practice from there.



Hmmm, abrupt change of plans. I will have to go Sunday. I hope there's some good stuff left.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2014)

Update. Practice ran late and when I got there everyone was packed and gone except Cal Orchids and New World Orchids. I bought a Lycaste hybrid and a Stenoglottis.  I guess I will have to catch up to some vendors at Parkfest. I'll post some photos later.


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 9, 2014)

*Shore Orchid Festival*

Our orchid society, The Mid-Hudson Orchid Society rented a bus with the North Eastern New York Orchid Society (NENYOS). Even though the toilet clogged on the bus we had a great time!

Here is what I got:

Phrag. lindleyanum x Phrag. Eric Young
Purchased from Dragon Agro

Haraella retrocalla
Purchased from Ten Shin Gardens

Neofinetia falcata 'Kisuzume'
Purchased from New World Orchids

Phrag. Grande
Purchased from Silva Orchids

SLC Jewel Box 'Dark Water' AM/AOS
Purchased from Dragon Agro

Masdevallia ayabacana
Purchased from Ecuagenera


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 14, 2014)

*Shore Orchid Festival*

Below is a link to some pictures of the show...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks again.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 19, 2014)

Looked like a nice show. Thanks for the posting


----------

